
ScyllaDB: Scylla Open Source Release 3.2 (LWT, CDC, DynamoDB API) - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2020/01/21/scylla-open-source-release-3-2/
======
PeterCorless
More about the DynamoDB-compatible API here:
[https://www.scylladb.com/2019/09/11/scylla-alternator-the-
op...](https://www.scylladb.com/2019/09/11/scylla-alternator-the-open-source-
dynamodb-compatible-api/)

